# Darn Plastic Bag!!



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

During my cleanup of about 20 cm’s (8”) of snow I noticed I had picked up a plastic bag on the left side auger shaft. Probably picked it up cleaning the end of driveway mess the plow left me. Normally I wouldn’t be too concerned however this was wrapped tightly around the auger shaft right next to the gear box. I managed to remove most of it however I believe some plastic was forced into the left side of the gear box as there was some oil staining on the clear plastic when removed. I can still see some small pieces of plastic which are are difficult to remove with needle nose pliers.
I assume there is an oil seal where the shaft enters the gear box.
What should I be doing at this point? Monitor that area for a “oil leak”, changing out that seal. And how urgent is any action needed.
I keep thinking about how hard fishing line is on outboard lower end seals.
Thanks and a Happy Holidays.
Oh yes, my blower is an HSS724.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most of the Honda blowers actually come apart fairly easily. You could remove the front auger and gearbox assembly and open it up if you are worried about it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it was me, I would get out what I could without doing damage and monitor that area.

If you can check the level of lube, certainly periodically do that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well , i would remove augers and remove them from gearbox to clean properly and inspect.


----------



## Joel_Kuszynski (Dec 4, 2020)

Damn! What kind of bag was that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

......arent plastic bags banned in yer neck of the woods ??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol ... they were going to ban them in my area, but decided to charge people pennies for them instead ... now tell me its not all about the money ....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

they banned em here and now charge 10 cents for a paper bag !


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

even banning paper here, https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/ne... 2022, both plastic,be on using reusable bags.


----------

